# "Arise from the dust of ages, my Thousand Sons of Magnus!"... Now with Space Wolves!



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*"Arise from the dust of ages, my Thousand Sons of Magnus!"... Now with Space Wolves!*

Well, after a fairly lengthy hospital stay after a bad broken leg, I finally can get my hands back on some models to convert. One of my only comforts in the hospital (couldn't afford a TV) was the new CSM 'dex, so I swore that if I was ever released, I'd update my Thousand Sons to the new codex...

Said plan took a bit of a detour when I finally arrived home and found out my family had decided to be "helpful" and "organize" my painting area by throwing out close to 20 years of bits (Started playing/building in 1993)... After much rage was heard, I sucked it up and headed to eBay to round up some new bitz and supplies...

My first acquisition was a set of Thousand Sons termies...








...Not TOO badly assembled, but the builder hadn't removed the mold lines. Thankfully, he used a rather weak super glue and the joins came apart rather easily. Oh, and those white blobs on the bases? Hunks of plain old styrofoam glued on, with the termies glued right to them. Scraped the foam off and reglued the poor lads properly...

Several packages of bitz then arrived...








...Kromlech Stygian Heads and Shoulder Pads, Dark Angel Veteran bodies, and Tomb Kings Khopeshes...

Popped the old head off the Sorcerer and added a Kromlech one... also gave him a khopesh...









Now I've begun giving da boyz khopeshes...



















And, last but not least, a "character" (not sure WHAT he'll be) I put together with the Dark Angel, Kromlech, and Tomb Kings bitz...


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Looking great man, I love the kit bashing!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

LegionThree said:


> Looking great man, I love the kit bashing!


Thanks :so_happy:

Now for a bit of fluff: My sorceror lord, Ba'al Zephroth, is one of the Thousand Sons that has stayed loyal to Magnus, and has a reputation for hunting down and eliminating "rogue" Thousand Sons. He has a long-standing grudge against Ahriman after several crushing defeats at his hands. Ba'al Zephroth is known for his ability in giving life to the lifeless; He augments the depleted ranks of his armies with animated statues infused with the life-force of willing thrawls and minions...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Deneris said:


> infused with the life-force of willing thrawls and minions...


Willing? That doesn't sound very fun :/ Looking sweet, are you going for a Pre-Heresy red paint job or post heresy blue? 

I can't talk really mine are purple...

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Willing? That doesn't sound very fun :/ Looking sweet, are you going for a Pre-Heresy red paint job or post heresy blue?
> 
> I can't talk really mine are purple...
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


Basically, my sorceror offers immortality. Sounds good, until you find out a statue doesn't have a very active social life...

Post-Heresy blue; One of my earliest 40k memories was seeing the classic mono-pose Thousand Son and thinking "I waaaaant!..."

And the first unit of animated statues, I'll use them as terminators w/lightning claws...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome!!! Can we see a scale shot?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Awesome!!! Can we see a scale shot?


Ask and you shall receive...









...Thousand Sons marine, Lord with Claws, Ushabti/Assault Terminator, Legion Dread.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ushabti as termies. Inspired. Well done.k:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Ushabti as termies. Inspired. Well done.k:


Thanks :so_happy:

I've been looking at the other Tomb King constructs for other units...

Warsphinx/Necrosphinx: Most likely a Maulerfiend...
Ushabti with bows: Obliterators or Havocs. How to explain how a giant stone arrow could hit like a plasma canon? "It's magic, dude" :laugh:
Sepulcral Stalkers: Bikers...


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I love the kind of blue you are using on your thousand sons. It's much lighter than the one I am using for mine (assuming those are yours in the photo!)...Also, i've always thought the 1ksons dread looks amazing. 

And yes - Those Ushabti as terminators are inspired! Those models look amazing. I may have to steal this idea at some point...Or somehow kitbash Ushabti bitz into my tzeentch units. They look friggin sweet. 

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Spent a few hours painting the power-armored sorceror today...



















...I'm rather happy with the results, as I hadn't painted anything for 9 months before that, and my hand-eye co-ordination has "gone south"...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty good for no painting in 9 months! Few things to consider though;

- Thin down the paints, especially the cream robes, the drybrushing is effective though.
- Touch up the shoulder trim, theres still bits of blue showing underneath 
- Think about washing the plasma on the pistol, a generous splodge of Thrakka Green will shade it very nicely!

Loving the Dread by the way.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Pretty good for no painting in 9 months! Few things to consider though;
> 
> - Thin down the paints, especially the cream robes, the drybrushing is effective though.
> - Touch up the shoulder trim, theres still bits of blue showing underneath
> ...


Took your comments to heart, and attacked the sorceror again:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Hope you didn't take them to heart in a bad way - they weren't meant as digs.
Looking awesome mate, rep has been given!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Painted up the first Khopesh-armed terminator...



















(Haven't finished the base as I'm waiting on some new gravel...)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The paler blue is a change from the usual TS scheme.

My only niggle is that the highlights seem a touch wide, for example on the shoulder pads.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The paler blue is a change from the usual TS scheme.
> 
> My only niggle is that the highlights seem a touch wide, for example on the shoulder pads.


My flash tends to lighten the blue- in "person", it's closer to a medium blue (I even washed the blue with black...:laugh.

Yeah... My hands tend to not do what I want anymore... damn kidney failure... but I'll try to refine the highlights more on his squad-mates...


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

I for one love them. Yes the edging is a bit extreme but it works and IM sure in person its more mild as you said. Are the heads made for Termi bodies or did you have to do some modifications to them?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

LegionThree said:


> I for one love them. Yes the edging is a bit extreme but it works and IM sure in person its more mild as you said. Are the heads made for Termi bodies or did you have to do some modifications to them?


Nope, those are bog-standard metal Thousand Sons heads (except for the two sorcerors) that fit quite well. You just need to mind the arm/shoulder pad positions...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Did a bit of painting today, but I also picked up a package at the post office. Just a little something that caught my eye...










Now I'm just waiting on some bitz to make it look more "Thousand Son"ish, as well as pondering what to do with it's base...


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

just a thought i know theyre expensive and not easy to get extra bits of... could you make it crushing another large unit under foot... or if its flying have it impaled on one of the arms if you can modify it to be pointing up... would be a neat touch

(im a very ambitious person XD)


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> just a thought i know theyre expensive and not easy to get extra bits of... could you make it crushing another large unit under foot... or if its flying have it impaled on one of the arms if you can modify it to be pointing up... would be a neat touch
> 
> (im a very ambitious person XD)


I've always been partial to dead/dying Space Wolves as trophies... maybe I can have this bad-boy ripping a SW dread to pieces... :good:... I just have to make sure I don't make the profile TOO high or this poor guy will never get a cover save... :laugh:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, managed to get the converted Termie Sorceror Lord painted...



















Along with another rank and file termie...











And a group shot of the termies I have done so far...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking very cool! I like the conversion work a lot! Question though, the termi sorc. whats up with his helm? from the front it looks unfinished. Maybe its just the angle but I cant figure out what its suppose to really look like.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

A close-up of the Sorceror's head...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Scweeeeet


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Deneris said:


> I've always been partial to dead/dying Space Wolves as trophies... maybe I can have this bad-boy ripping a SW dread to pieces... :good:... I just have to make sure I don't make the profile TOO high or this poor guy will never get a cover save... :laugh:


never been a fan of the gore side of modeling... very rarely ever see it done correctly but when it is it's amazing... now i really want to see something bloody and in pieces in that left hand


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> never been a fan of the gore side of modeling... very rarely ever see it done correctly but when it is it's amazing... now i really want to see something bloody and in pieces in that left hand


Well, I was thinking of a shattered dreadnought sarcophagus underfoot, with the front plate ripped off and to the side...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Deneris said:


> A close-up of the Sorceror's head...


Ahhhh so it was just the angle. cool thanks! makes much more sense now!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good.

It might be the photograph enhancing the contrast, but some of the white is looking slightly patchy; it might pop more with another thin layer.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Taking a break from painting the termies to convert the Decimator...










...and the bitz I'm planning on using to make him more "Thousand Son"-y...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

And I've mostly finished the work on the Decimator... just waiting on some bitz to do a scenic base...










Questions and comments, as always, are welcome.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

whats the head from? 

love the conversion so far surprised by the limited amount of extras you added to the shoulders


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> whats the head from?
> 
> love the conversion so far surprised by the limited amount of extras you added to the shoulders


The head is from the Tomb Kings Warsphinx/Necrosphinx kit.

I'm leaving the left shoulder open for more painted details, like a Thousand Sons symbol, and assorted runes/markings. The right shoulder is mostly covered with half a giant chaos star. I'm hoping this all becomes clearer when I paint this beastie up...


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

makes sense now ^^ 
right-on cant wait to see it


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, finally finished the terminator squad I picked up off of eBay...

Before:










And now after:










Background is one of my Land Raiders...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

They turned out quite nice! nothing crazy but they look sharp and pop where they need to! well done!

Chaosftw


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

While waiting on bitz to finish his base, I've been playing with a length of chain to add some decoration to his chassis...




























Not sure WHAT way to use it... any ideas?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

seperate it into smaller pieces and down the back like a cloak... 

also i liked the crossed one myself


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I was thinking of smaller pieces, but having them dangle down from the tips of the shoulders...

The other thought is to use a smaller length and duplicate the tabard-cloths of the Rubrics...


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

yes and yes that sounds awesome 

the chain would give more depth since you could still see through it


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not fond of the chain, so would leave it off were it my conversion; the ring on the end looks out of scale, and the links seem a touch too large.

If you do wrap/loop around the body I suggest avoiding the limbs so it does not look as if he can get tangled up.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, finally found enough time to finish painting the Decimator...





































I was so pleased with how the stippling on the Decimator's base turned out, I went back to the termies and stipple-washed their bases...


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Looks really good, I especially like the writing/symbols on the shoulder guard. Just as a question did you do any washes over the head? In the picture its hard to pick out the features of the face but it may be totally different in person. Anyway great colors and the bases worked out really well for you.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I wasn't a fan of the decimator when it came out, but you've done a great job with this one. The head looks a lot better than the original model, and the claw and little bits you've added really make it stand out. Well done.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

LegionThree said:


> Looks really good, I especially like the writing/symbols on the shoulder guard. Just as a question did you do any washes over the head? In the picture its hard to pick out the features of the face but it may be totally different in person. Anyway great colors and the bases worked out really well for you.


Yep, the head got two black-washes, while the teeth received a dark brown wash.

Thanks for the kind words, folks.

Now, my dilemma is what project to do next... do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I've been pondering my next project for the Sons, and here are a few of my rough ideas:

- A Helldrake made using Sphinx bitx from the Tomb Kings line. Problems would be making a statue look like it could actually fly... may have to use the Imperial Griffon wings for size...

- A Hydrasphinx: A Warsphinx with a hydra turret mounted in it's carrying area on it's back...

- A Basi-Sphinx; Same idea as above, but with a basilisk's main gun.

- Prospero Spireguard: Count as iG allies, using bitz from quite a few ranges...

- Disc Riders: 5-9 Disc-riding sorcerors that will count as CSM Bikers...

So... what should I do next? Any other ideas?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That Decimator looks awesome! Really great to see it painted so fast after you converted it up.



Deneris said:


> Well, I've been pondering my next project for the Sons, and here are a few of my rough ideas:
> 
> - A Helldrake made using Sphinx bitx from the Tomb Kings line. Problems would be making a statue look like it could actually fly... may have to use the Imperial Griffon wings for size...
> 
> ...


Go the helldrake idea!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Helldrake +1 love the idea


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I was poking around the depths of my TSon cases, and found 9 Warmaster Sphinxes...
(The Rubric marine is in there for scale)


















I was thinking... Mount these guys on bike bases, and count them as bikers. What do you folks think?


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Do itttttttttt


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Alrighty... I've ordered biker bases off of eBay, along with some bitz to make a champion.

For said champion, I've decided to model a TSon riding a disc (disc will count as a bike) as a "Master of the Hunt"- A sorcerer that tends to the sphinx pack, and directs them in battle. I'll simply snip an old sorcerer off of his normal base, and attach him to a disc...

For the disc, I'm going to use one of these...









And I'll give the "sorcerer" this head...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Inspired by Zion, I've decide to show some of my painted squads...

My troop squads, each at 9 men strong including sorcerer and banner. The sorcerers are a combination of DA, Chaos Warrior, and Ahriman parts... 



















Four melta Havoc squad with another combo-champ...









Two AC, two HB Havoc squad. Eventually want two more of each heavy weapon...









Four launcher Havoc squad. The MLs are a mix of 3rd ed. plastic, the classic CSM plastic launcher, and a metal CSM launcher.









Four plasma squad, originally built to tackle those pesky wraithguard units my Ulthwe opponent loves so much...









Four Flamer squad, with a champ bearing a combi-flamer. These guys were originally built to kill off Guardian squads with conceal...









My rhinos. Usually given to the two troops choices to zoom around. I should really build more...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Love the idea of the biker cavalry. But as much as i think its a great idea i also want to see the helldrake! What could be better than an entire army of psykers than having an army of psykers with unbeatable air support....piloted by a psyker?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Deneris said:


> I was poking around the depths of my TSon cases, and found 9 Warmaster Sphinxes...
> (The Rubric marine is in there for scale)
> 
> 
> ...


I think its creative, but the dogs look way to cartoony for my taste. I think their lack of detail hurts your other figs more then adds to them.

Love all the progress! MORE PICS ASAP!!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Love the idea of the biker cavalry. But as much as i think its a great idea i also want to see the helldrake! What could be better than an entire army of psykers than having an army of psykers with unbeatable air support....piloted by a psyker?



By popular demand, I've rounded up the Sphinx-drake bitz on eBay, including a big ol' oval base and a flying stand. Just waiting on the bitz seller to figure out the combined shipping rate... It'll be a flying sphinx animated statue...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the idea of the sphynx bikers.

My only potential reservation is that they seem lower than the standard biker so you might encounter LoS issues if you ran them in a tournament; that said when has a Thousand Sons fluff army ever been intended for competitive play.:grin:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the idea of the sphynx bikers.
> 
> My only potential reservation is that they seem lower than the standard biker so you might encounter LoS issues if you ran them in a tournament; that said when has a Thousand Sons fluff army ever been intended for competitive play.:grin:


Exactly, Dave. These guys mostly see play in the FLGS Apocalypse brawls (hopefully which will resume when the store rebuilds) or 2k brawls with my usual opponents; Tau, Eldar, and SoBs...


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Groovy stuff opcorn:
Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

These are some really nice done models! I loved the Decimator conversion and will be looking forward on the bikes. I will gladly follow this project.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry I don't have more pics to share, but I'm waiting on four shipments of bits to arrive, including;

- Biker bases and the conversion bitz for a biker/disc champ
- A squad of TSons that I just won off of eBay
- The bitz to make the Dracosphinx (Sphinx/Drake)
- And a "Pot o' Bitz" from Bitzandkitz- for fun and probable base debris.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Received the bitz for the Dracosphinx...










...Now to clean off the flash and begin assembly...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Deneris said:


> I was poking around the depths of my TSon cases, and found 9 Warmaster Sphinxes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a great idea, maybe to make up for the lack of any obvious guns on them just say that they shoot fire from their eyes. Also I am I wrong is saying that they do seem to be packing some serious ah... "trouser" fire power?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> I think it's a great idea, maybe to make up for the lack of any obvious guns on them just say that they shoot fire from their eyes. Also I am I wrong is saying that they do seem to be packing some serious ah... "trouser" fire power?


Nah, that's just the far leg you see there; The Sphinx is as flat as Zion down there :wink:

Had a fair bit of time today, so I was able to assemble most of the Dracosphinx...










Note: I've left the head out for now, as it will be easier to paint this way. As for the tail, I'm still playing with the options to see which looks best.

Speaking of the head, it IS assembled. I clipped the end off of the tongue, then drilled it to look like a nozzle- I'm think of using it as a Baleflamer...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Deneris said:


> Nah, that's just the far leg you see there; The Sphinx is as flat as Zion down there :wink:


Well this is awkward


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

its the opposite legs knee i thought the same thing jacobite till he said that lol 
cant wait to see the changes to the dracosphinx


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Finished painting and basing the Dracosphinx...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like the scheme.

The white wings seem too big to me; I feel it would look better if they were not an unbroken area. Possibly adding blue feathers would break it up.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I really like the scheme.
> 
> The white wings seem too big to me; I feel it would look better if they were not an unbroken area. Possibly adding blue feathers would break it up.


Aye... I've been looking at assorted Tomb King armor plates to add to the leading edges of the wings... maybe pick up some of the leg armor plates to keep the "look" the same...


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

looks great man ill agree with the too much unbroken leg plates might do the trick if they come over the back also might want to consider darkening up the lower/upper wings a bit just to give it some contrast on the wings theyre a large unbroken area as well that just feels... plain? looks good though can't wait to see where things go


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, decided to paint the last row of feathers gold with a center that matches the blue on the armor plates...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Decided to put together another banner/icon bearer. Here are the parts I'm using...










First up, a CSM bolt pistol arm...










And cut off the pistol and hand...










Then take a WHFB Chaos banner pole...










And remove the upper wrist/cuff and glue it to the former pistol arm...










Next up, take a CSM close combat arm...










Remove the chainsword...










And then glue a CSM bolter in place...










Then simply attach the arms, add the shoulder pads, glue on a head, and you get...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The sphinx is wonderful. I love the effect on the feathers!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The blue/metal feathers look much better to me.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Recently won a lot of assembled Rubrics on eBay. the first one became the bannerman up top. Here's number two...










Removed the arms and head...










Then after a bit of cutting and re-positioning...










Now just waiting on an ammo belt from Zinge Industries to put in his empty hand...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have always liked the poses of standard Rubrics as it fits the fluff for me but your dramatic pose is good too.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Deneris said:


> Then after a bit of cutting and re-positioning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could also make it seem like hes using a psyker power instead of holding an ammo belt. with the way his hand is positioned i just get the image of him holding a ball of fire or a lighting storm in his hand and watching it grow before releasing. Either way it would be awesome.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I have always liked the poses of standard Rubrics as it fits the fluff for me but your dramatic pose is good too.


Aye, all of my Rubrics are in the standard "on guard/advancing while firing" pose, while this fellow will be added to a heavy bolter squad. Fluffwise, I claim that the non-rubrics in my force (Havocs, other specialists) are simply rubrics that have regained a bit more "personality" due to constant magical tinkering from my Lord and his warpsmiths...



> You could also make it seem like hes using a psyker power instead of holding an ammo belt. with the way his hand is positioned i just get the image of him holding a ball of fire or a lighting storm in his hand and watching it grow before releasing. Either way it would be awesome


I tend to make my sorcerers more dramatic than the rank and file guys, as they deserve more attention.... I'll be looking into the open-hand spell-tossing look, though... :victory:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, the flexible resin ammo belts from Zinge Industries arrived today. Here's a shot to show scale; they're 7cm long each...










And here's one belt attached and shaped...










They're quite easy to work with, and come in a variety of sizes...


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

thats one BADASS heavy bolter marine.

GET TO DA CHOPPA


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very dramatic.

Are the two strips in the middle of the sprue intended to be empty belts?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The look like flexible feed boxes, like the GW Hvy Bolter has


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very dramatic.
> 
> Are the two strips in the middle of the sprue intended to be empty belts?


They're the linked-style heavy bolter/assault cannon ammo feeds we see on some of the newer designs...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

While waiting for glue to dry, I worked on my sphinx hunting pack (bikers)...










And how to denote a unit champion? Well, here's a hint...










A hunting pack needs a master of the hunt that can keep up with them, so I introduce... "The Huntsman"...










Why, I hear you asking, is he mounted on an inverted flying base stand? All the better to FLY with, my dears...










The idea being he uses a Disc to keep up with his hunting pack of Sphinxes...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent idea.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What a great idea, will you be painting the disk up to be in flames?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> What a great idea, will you be painting the disk up to be in flames?


I'm thinking of a fairly sedate color scheme; gold and blue to match the decorative bits on the Sphinxes...

Now with just the painting to do, I open up the floor to the assembled masses of Heresy Online... What should I do next? I've been looking at the White Lions that pull the chariot to do... well, something with, as well as the upper torso of the Necrosphinx kit. Any ideas/suggestions/wild and possibly substance-fuelled schemes?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

i like it all the way


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love how you made discs that's excellent!

The hounds turned out better then I expected too! well done


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Now with just the painting to do, I open up the floor to the assembled masses of Heresy Online... What should I do next? I've been looking at the White Lions that pull the chariot to do... well, something with, as well as the upper torso of the Necrosphinx kit. Any ideas/suggestions/wild and possibly substance-fuelled schemes?


Any thoughts yet?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I always thought the Necrosphinx made a good base for a Thousand Sons Maulerfiend. You don't need to do a whole lot to it to make that work other than maybe replace the wings with cabling or something to represent the whippy things it has whose name escape me at the moment.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Loving it!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

How about doing a hellbrute or a pack of hellbrutes? A rubric marine that just dabbled a little too far ahead of what he should have been doing or angered a master or however and became transformed somehow. (still not sure how)


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Now for a bit of fluff...

*Nepheru the Hunter*

Nepheru was a sergeant in the Thousand Sons assault companies in the days before the Fall of Prospero. Known for his keen senses, the men of his squad nicknamed him "The Hound", as men were known to joke that he was part Space Wolf, and it seemed as if he could track enemies over any surface and rarely "lost the scent". During the events of the Fall, he and his men hunted Space Wolf assault forces amongst the higher spires of Tizca until he was the sole survivor. Regrouping with the remaining Sons, he joined the exodus to the Planet of the Sorcerers. After Ahriman unleashed the Rubric, many thought Nepheru had been reduced to an automata, but he revealed that his tracking abilities had actually been psychically powered, and had been enhanced. He also discoved he had, like several other sorcerers, the ability to animate the ivory and marble statues that were some of the only remnants of Prospero. Animating a "pack" of Prosperan sphinxes, he now hnuts once more, with a particular taste for the sons of Russ...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Managed to get Nepheru painted up today thanks to a new AC unit keeping my painting area cool...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lovely work Den, he's come out a treat. You have a very unique style, very 2d/3d. It's really nice to see.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

absolutely love the disc its amazing


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. :so_happy:

I'm actually surprised the disc came out that well. I've picked up the beginnings of a Squad of Disc-riders that'll use Raptor rules...

I'm also looking into making a TS Coven for Apocalypse; But instead of three Thrall sorcerers, I'm thinking of using three captured and shackled Rune Priests...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Managed to finish off the converted heavy bolter marine...










Also learned today that the FLGS that burnt down in April should be rebuilt by September... :biggrin:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

No pics today, but a nice meaty block of text...

Well, found out the FLGS, when rebuilt, will no longer be hosting any 40k events. So now I have to find a new group/venue for mayhem...

I've also ordered the new Apocalypse hard-cover after hearing just how NASTY the new Thousand Sons formation is; Tossing out up to three vortexes a round? Yes please! And the Chaos altar adds to my invulnerable saves? *Giggles like a schoolgirl at a One Direction concert*

As for actually representing the formation and asset, that's the fun and easy part. The Altar, I'll use a Casket of Souls from the Tomb Kings line. The TS Coven will be the fun part; I'll have a TS Sorcerer "leading" a band of psy-shackled Space Marine Librarians. The Librarians will be used to fuel the vortexes as well as a bit of psychological warfare.

Now to come up with some fluff and order yet MORE bits...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Heavy Bolter Marine looks tight! (was a little sceptical but after seeing it done I think it works quite nicely!

2. Shitty to hear about your FLGS....

3. Where abouts in Canada are you? Im from Manitoba and we more-less lost our gaming store so we created our own group called the "40Kegger" where we kick back, roll dice (tournaments with liquor licenses!, Yearly League play, and Apoc Games), and of course drink.

Im not suggesting you should move here but.... you probably should!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> 1. Heavy Bolter Marine looks tight! (was a little sceptical but after seeing it done I think it works quite nicely!
> 
> 2. Shitty to hear about your FLGS....
> 
> ...


I live in South-Western Quebec near the NY and Ontario borders... you offering me a spot on your couch? :wink:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I put together three captured Space Wolves, who will be used to represent the Thralls required to fuel the vortexes generated by the Thousand Sons Coven formation...




























Designed so they can be seperated, or I can add even more prisoners at a later date. Now to wait on the bits for the sorcerer lord minder of these reprobates...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude! Wicked work on the Thousand Sons, and you're from just up the street! ...well...a long street. Named the 401.

Absolutely hilarious to see prisoner SW used as thralls.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cool idea.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Now I'm wondering how to paint the "Thralls"; Do I paint them in Space Wolf colors, or do I pant them like ghosts/revenants that have been shackled by the Thousand Sons?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Space Wolves where they belong! Although when they're in a line it does look somewhat... suspect...

EDIT: I'd paint them in SW colours, but have them beaten and bloody, maybe with their Legion markings scratched over as an insult.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> EDIT: I'd paint them in SW colours, but have them beaten and bloody, maybe with their Legion markings scratched over as an insult.


I like your thinking!

But do it in the old-skool SW's grey, not the current baby blue 'grey'. Looks so much better!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, I prefer the gray Wolf scheme better than the current "poofy" blue scheme...

And I was thinking of adding some battle damage to the Wolves; I can't see them being taken down easily...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I think that's a great idea Den. They take quite a hit to go down. You need more of them though


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the way you have linked those wolves up, great use of parts. I agree about the need for battle damage on them.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Managed to get the "Thralls" painted up... once I get a few more bits, I think I'll be making the formation larger...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Deneris said:


> Managed to get the "Thralls" painted up... once I get a few more bits, I think I'll be making the formation larger...


That my friend looks awesome! i like the energy shackles


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The OSL on those shackles just looks awesome. Most original use of OSL I've seen in a long long time. You did that with a brush?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> The OSL on those shackles just looks awesome. Most original use of OSL I've seen in a long long time. You did that with a brush?


Yep... detail brush. First did a wash, then added more detail with "solid" color.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Now that I have these "thralls", the thought for my next unit came to mind; The guys that actually CATCH the "thralls". I'm thinking of converting a Thousand Sons squad to have "energy net guns" that are used to "subdue" marines (They'll still be, rules-wise, Str4, Ap3 guns, but instead of killing marines, they'll "save" them for later use...).

Does anyone have any ideas for representing these "stun guns" or "net throwers"?

EDIT: I rather like the look of these guns from Anvil Industries...










Or maybe these Legion Calivers from FW...


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Looks great man, your wolves are better than some people that actually run wolf armies.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the thralls great idea and really well pulled off. As for Anvil I say go for it, I have ordered some of their exo armour sets and they are great, well cast and well packaged; I havent had any of his weapons but if their as good as the armour you'll be in for a treat.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Still thinking of the "Subdue" squad... maybe I should use grenade launchers as energy net launchers?










And I'm thinking of giving the sorcerer a "force net"...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I would use the Anvil part over the GW part. Unless it's converted, 40k players I think will always see the weapon it _should _be first rather than the weapon you intend it to be. Seeing something from outside of the range may cause the question of 'ooh, what's that?' before a generic IG grenade launcher distracts them from your cool idea.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

The FW Calivers arent a bad idea. They are different enough that people would stop and ask as opposed to automatically assume. and they can be used for any of the applications you have in mind


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Decided to repaint my Ushabti/Assault Terminators...

Before:









After:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Ordered the flying bases for my Discriders/Raptors from MicroArt Studio this morning...










...Looking forward to using them.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I like those bases. between you and jacobite i realize i need to start updating my Plog a bit more often


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Rekhmir*

Rekhmir and his twin brother Ludnir both joined the Thousand Sons as young boys on Prospero. Early training demonstrated both had excellent leadership abilities, as well as a keen interest in the heaviest weapons of the Legion. Naturally, both brothers were given command of a heavy support squad; Rekmir with heavy bolters, and Ludnir with the newly designed Multi Melta squads.

During the siege of Prospero, both brothers reaped a heavy tally on the attacking forces, but Ludnir was felled by the power fist of a Space Wolf terminator. Feeling his brother's death through their psychic bond, Rekhmir led a suicidal charge deep into the ranks of the Space Wolves. Finally finding his brother's slayer, Rekhmir challenged the Wolf to single combat. Fuelled by grief, Rehkmir fought well, but was soon overwhelmed by the Wolf's superior skills. As the Wolf was about to crush the life from Rekhmir, the loyal remnants of Rekmir's squad opened fire as one, shredding the Wolf. Grievously injured, it was all Reknir could do to grab the Wolf's head and combi-bolter as his men pulled him back to the safety of the Thousand Sons lines.

Recuperating on the Planet of the Sorcerers, the Legion's surviving apothecaries tended to Rekhmir's wounds; the most grievous was a glancing blow from the Wolf's fist that had ripped off most of his face and severely damaged both eyes. The apothecaries fitted him with a life-support helmet and a single forehead-mounted bionic eye,which he still bears today.

Rekhmir now bears the Wolf's gun in battle, and has mounted the Wolf's head on the weapon as a constant reminder of the loss of his brother and the deep hatred he has for all Space Wolves...










And a shot of the completed squad (I'll add in 3 bolter marines from my Rubric Pool)...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The bases from Micro Art Studio arrived today...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Figured I should make a list of my plans...

-*Disc Riders (Raptors)*; Waiting on robed legs and torsos from Anvil Industries, Horus heads from PuppetsWar, and assorted GW bits from eBay.

-_*Possessed Marines*_; I'm planning on using corrupted/mind-controlled Space Wolves that have been "encouraged" to go full-Wulfen. Now, I'm just debating on how to do them... Classic 13th company are a bit too "tame" looking, and FW Skin Wolves have too much skin on them...

-*Autocannon Havocs*; Waiting on two Reaper Autocannons from eBay (From Australia... lol)

-*Wolfhunters* (Rubric squad dedicated to capturing space Wolves alive for various experiments, such as the Wulfen project, or use by the Coven); Bidding on several lots of Rubrics on eBay. Still have some Space Wolf bitz left over that will be added to make the Rubrics look like hunters. Still debating the gun to use to represent the stun-rifles...

-*New Sorcerer "Lord"*; Waiting on a CSM Termie Lord boxed set.

Looks like I'm on hold until alot of stuff shows up...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

SwedeMarine said:


> I like those bases. between you and jacobite i realize i need to start updating my Plog a bit more often


Hey don't drag me into this! I have three project logs and the staff blog going and only 2 of them are getting any love unfortunately. I'm not a positive example!

I like the fluff you have going for that heavy bolter squad Den. Pity about the wait for stuff, be worth it in the end though.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Put together a champion for the disc-riders (raptors)...










Bits used:
-Dark Angels: Legs and "ribbons"
-Tomb Kings: Swords
-CSM: Metal TSon torso and backpack, plastic left shoulder pad, arms, Tzeentch head
-Kromlech: Right shoulder pad with wings and eye of Ra.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice one, looks like he's about to leap of an challenge some muppet. I still love the use of flying bases for the disks, genius idea.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Managed to finish painting this guy and his base late last night, but waited 'til daylight to take his mugshot...










Still waiting on the Horus heads for the rest of the squad, but I MIGHT just use TSons heads for the lot. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Still waiting on the heads and some robes, but I still managed to put three Disc-riders together...

The icon/standard bearer...









Rank and file trooper...









A trooper that WAS a champion, but failed me and now has his parts being used as a Raptor...









And a group shot of the three...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What'd he do to get demoted Den? Get caught in bed with a SW?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> What'd he do to get demoted Den? Get caught in bed with a SW?


He fell for the trickeries of an Ulthwe Farseer...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I received several relief shipments of bits today, so I was spoiled for choice of project to work on... Poking through the bits, I came upon Rat Ogre torsos and Space Wolf Termie legs. "What", you may be asking, "Can he do with those?" Well, I decided I could use them, along with some other assorted bits and bobs...










...And make some Mutilators for my Thousand Sons. Fluff-wise, my Lord has taken captured Space Wolf termies, and exposed their Canis Helix to the energy of the warp, producing hideous, barely controlled beasts...










Will have to GS some extra fur... but these guys are dead easy to make...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What an awesome idea, much better than using the GW ones. Are you going to chuck some more chains on them?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool idea. The green stuffing should also make their dainty looking waists more muscled and chunky.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The joys of a short attention span; I was merrily working on the Mutilators, when the Horus heads came from Puppetswar. They look good, but I was also playing with the idea of using Thousand Sons heads...

Here's some pics and maybe you folks can help me decide...

Horus head...








Pros:
-Looks cool and different
Cons:
-Not a GW bit


Thousand Son head...








Pros:
-Identifies model as a Thousand Son marine
-GW bit
Cons:
-I've used the heads for every other squad
-Looks clunky on a "swift/fast" model

So what do you guys think? :dunno:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Why does it matter if it's not a GW bit? If anyone asks say you green stuffed it. No one will make you ruin a model to prove you didn't. Go with the Horus head IMO.

P.S. been background watching this for some time and its a great plog. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always been a fan of the TS helmets, but the Puppetswar stuff is too good not to use.

As to the wulfen conversion, that is an awesome idea and one I think I shall be robbing. I'd rep you but I have to spread it out a bit first.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

AS I understand, around 30% of a model may be not GW-made when used in tournaments so go with that o


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Now have a full "hunting pack" of Corrupted Wolfguard terminators (Mutilators)...

Floki Fellclaw...









Sven Sharpclaw...









Raknar Doomclaw...










And a group shot...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw this and immediately thought of your plog. You might find a place in your army for one. At 57mm tall it would certainly stand out.










North Star Figures.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Putting together the Sorcerer for the "Wolfhunter" squad...










As I like naming all my characters, I'm leaning towards Yarsu "Wolfbane" Thalusep... (Don't ask... :laugh: )


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

And wearing a stolen Space Puppy helmet, nice touch!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> And wearing a stolen Space Puppy helmet, nice touch!


AND using a captured Frost/Rune blade as a Force weapon... :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Duh of course! how did I miss that? Must be the 4 am talking!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Decided to go back a few pages and see how this list is doing...



Deneris said:


> -*Disc Riders (Raptors)*; Waiting on robed legs and torsos from Anvil Industries, Horus heads from PuppetsWar, and assorted GW bits from eBay.
> 
> -_*Possessed Marines*_; I'm planning on using corrupted/mind-controlled Space Wolves that have been "encouraged" to go full-Wulfen. Now, I'm just debating on how to do them... Classic 13th company are a bit too "tame" looking, and FW Skin Wolves have too much skin on them...
> 
> ...


=================================

*Disc Riders:* Champion, icon bearer, and two squadies built, champion painted.

*Possessed:* They became the Wulfen Mutilators. Waiting on some GS and painting.

*Havocs: *Assembled, one painted.

*Wolfhunters:* Aspring Sorcerer assembled, have sufficient bits for a full squad.

*Sorcerer Lord:* Assembled and currently being painted.

Well, I got more done than I had thought...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Blows dust off of plog*

Sheesh... almost a month... :shok:

In any case, I've still been working on my TSons. I picked up a "THOUSAND SONS MARINES CONVERSION SET" on eBay from a seller in the Ukraine called "Hobbyworld". Best part? Only cost 40 bucks...

Heads









Loinclothes









Backpacks









Shoulder pads









Torsos


















The detail is remarkable on these bitz. There's some flash, but nothing compared to Forge World. I'd buy a second kit if I had the funds... :so_happy:

(I can also take closer pics of individual bits if desired)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those mutilators are epic - great plog to read through so far :victory:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I got the same set of conversion bits a couple of years ago their awesome! just watch when you shave the sprue point off the loin cloths I found them to be quite fragile.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bloody hell that's a nice conversion kit! Do they make stuff for other legions as well?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Seems they make an Iron Warriors kit...










As well as Heresy armors and kits for Eldar and Orks...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I quite like those, certainly different from GW stuff. Seems to be a mix of current looks and classic. I especially like the waist armors.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

its very fitting for a chaos legion actually.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude those TS and IW kits are sexy. Can you link them? 

Love the mutilator, this log makes me want to stop admiring T'Sons and make my own T'Sons. This log is phenomenal, and flying bases as discs is beyond genius.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Loli said:


> Dude those TS and IW kits are sexy. Can you link them?
> 
> Love the mutilator, this log makes me want to stop admiring T'Sons and make my own T'Sons. This log is phenomenal, and flying bases as discs is beyond genius.


My pleasure to link you...

Sadly, he's currently out of the TSons kits, but here's the link...
Hobbyworld TSon Conversion Kit

And the Iron Warriors...(Only 4 left...)
Hobbyworld Iron Warriors Conversion Set

And I rather like his land raider angel armor... (Unless it a copy from somewhere else?...:laugh


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Heres another great site for any chaos types parts some really nice thousand sons and emp children heads and such.

http://www.kromlech.eu/kromlech-pro...10/krcb035-stygian-nobles-heads-g123.html#gal

http://stores.ebay.com/Kromlech-Bits-and-Minis?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dorns Legacy said:


> Heres another great site for any chaos types parts some really nice thousand sons and emp children heads and such.
> 
> http://www.kromlech.eu/kromlech-pro...10/krcb035-stygian-nobles-heads-g123.html#gal
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Kromlech-Bits-and-Minis?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


Brother, I mentioned Kromlech on the first page in my first post... :boredom:

But it's rather amazing all the non-GW bits out there.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Doing the Sons proud, brother...This has reminded me I need to get round to finishing mine!


----------

